# Jacket for Viszla pup



## Sfbotkin (May 16, 2020)

We are looking for a jacket for our 5 month old V. I am finding it hard to find one to fit his thin neck and bigger chest. I don't want to order online and then have to send a bunch back for not fitting. Does anyone have any suggestions?
Thank you in advance


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I used the WeatherBeeta, Comfitech, dog coats for Finn through the last winter, they worked great.
Regardless of what size you buy, he will need a different size by the end of October. Finn outgrew three coats last winter.
Having thrown their horse blankets over horses for many years, WeatherBeeta ia a very reliable, quality, product line.


----------



## Sfbotkin (May 16, 2020)

gunnr said:


> I used the WeatherBeeta, Comfitech, dog coats for Finn through the last winter. The worked great.
> Regardless of what size you buy, he will need a different size by the end of October. Finn outgrew three coats last winter.
> Having thrown their horse blankets over horses for many years, WeatherBeeta ia a very reliable, quality, product line.


Thank you!


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

After trying several online jackets (all worked great) we can across these handmade ones and been incredibly happy. I believe they are handmade in VT or NH? Super nice individual, great communication and wonderful product from our experience. And super easy to take on and off. Especially like the neck protection.

 Carnival Hill


----------



## Ansel&SierraMom (Sep 1, 2020)

There's a shop I came across on etsy that makes handmade clothes for Viszlas and other similar dogs. They look really well made and they customize to your dog's measurements. I plan on making some purchases as soon as my pup is fully grown. The shop is TailoredHounds.


----------

